# Writing shopping list for bulk - please add



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Please add some things that you think are essential. I know it might sound stupid but I don't want to add milk off any sort. You know that humans are the only mammals that consume milk when they are no longer babies? Not only that but most of the world is lactose intolerant, it's only really in the west we have it. Also, it's a thing we have only recently added to our diet relative to our history. Even worse, cow's milk is meant for calfs, not humans, whether we are babies or grown. There is also a theory that casein combines with opiate receptors in our brains that can contribute to ADHD and autism. I certainly feel milk makes me more sluggish and worry that it may affect my absorption of other nutrients, so I'm trying to eliminate it completely, even though I'm not lactose intolerant.

I'm a little wary of gluten too as wheat is also a relatively new addition to our diet, but I admit it would be a little harder to eliminate this.

Here's my list:

Eggs

Oats

Chicken Breasts

White fish

Tinned tuna and salmon

Steak

Sweet potatoes

Brown Rice

Brocolli, spinach

Almonds

Natural peanut butter

Peppers

Cinnamon

Curcumin

My family already gets plenty of fruit. I'm not sure how I'm going to consume oats without dairy, any suggestions, I have a blender? Please add some things and are there any other skeptics of gluten and dairy being good for you? I would also like some things that will give my meals some flavour. Thanks.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Youv got it all covered mate. Eggs, rice, chicken, tuna, potato, veg, done!

Oh, and a **** load of mayo


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Extra virgin olive oil...


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Cottage cheese and whole wheat pasta along with some pasta sauce. Lean Beef mince and Lean Steak. Maybe some wholewheat bread too?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

I live off milk love it have done since i was born

Dont see why you dont drink it i use skimmed because theres 0 fat in it

Has loads of protine abd bit of carbs and is a low GI

Thinkypur missing out bye not drinking it

Do u use whey because that is made with milk


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the OP either got kicked by a cow or run over by a milk float when he was younger.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

totalwar said:


> I live off milk love it have done since i was born
> 
> Dont see why you dont drink it i use skimmed because theres 0 fat in it
> 
> ...


I have drunk it since I was born. It's not to do with the fat, I would rather have whole, it's like I said the casein. So although whey comes from dairy products, it doesn't have casein.

Surely someone on here avoids gluten and casein?


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Lockon said:


> Cottage cheese and whole wheat pasta along with some pasta sauce. Lean Beef mince and Lean Steak. Maybe some wholewheat bread too?


Good suggestions but I was planning on avoiding casein and gluten. I do love pasta and bread and if my blood test comes back as negative for Celiac's disease then I will probably include it in my diet. Dairy, I'm undecided on. I really want to include greek yoghurt, cottage cheese and some milk.

A couple of reasons I want to avoid gluten and dairy is because I have chronic rhinitis, and it's not solely hayfever because I have it in winter too. Also I sometimes have attention problems that can affect my daily life. Gluten and dairy have been linked to both of these things so thee is a chance they might not agree with me, even though they may not affect my digestion a lot.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> I have drunk it since I was born. It's not to do with the fat, I would rather have whole, it's like I said the casein. So although whey comes from dairy products, it doesn't have casein.
> 
> Surely someone on here avoids gluten and casein?


I avoid gluten dairy eggs sugar and salt.  only because I have too


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> I have drunk it since I was born. It's not to do with the fat, I would rather have whole, it's like I said the casein. So although whey comes from dairy products, it doesn't have casein.
> 
> Surely someone on here avoids gluten and casein?


I agree I don't think its good to drink litres of the stuff but I think temporarily its okay... When I've bulked in the past I've done variations of GOMAD and its an easy drinkable 4000cals... Does the job.. Puts weight on you quickly. Once you're at your desired weight the maintenance cals will be less anyway so you can slowly cut the milk out from that point onwards.. Its just a short term convenience.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, I'm starting my first cycle tomorrow. I'm thinking of doing four-day split. Should I be doing more on cycle? I might do abs, calves and forearms six days a week. I've done many splits but I'm still not clear on the best combinations. I'm thinking either; chest/back, bi's/tris, shoulders, legs, (each comma representing a different day of the split) or chest/bis, back/triceps, shoulders, legs.

Thought I may as well post here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GOMAD


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

For a 4 day split I'd go with something like-

Chest-tris

Back-bis

Shoulders-abs

Legs


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Most people don't realize this, but it IS possible to eat gluten-free food without telling everyone about it


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

oh and OP, msot europeans have adapted to eating milk, by producing lactase into adulthood.

your link to autism and adhd is complete pseudoscience.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

OP I'm afraid you have fallen in to the trap of believing the latest crap that the 'food gurus' come out with. Don't worry, you and millions of women (So sorry but it is true that most women will believe any rubbish if it mean they don't have to work out).

It happens all the time. I don't know your age but do you know there was a time when we were told eggs were bad for us? Eggs, cottage cheese and yogurt are very high in casein protein? Are you going to leave them out too?

Humans are not suppose to cook or even heat food which changes the molecular structure but we do. We have evolved to.

But saying that, its your body and up to you. I just think there is a chance your reading the rubbish and using it as an excuse for you feeling bloated from time to time. We all feel bloated from time to time mate.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Most people don't realize this, but it IS possible to eat gluten-free food without telling everyone about it


The op asked the question I simply answered. No need to be rude up on your high horse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Moonbeam said:


> The op asked the question I simply answered. No need to be rude up on your high horse.


I wasn't talking to you actually.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I wasn't talking to you actually.


Well it must be aimed at the op then. Apoligies. Dude's only asking for advice. Besides if he didnt tell anyone then people will list foods containg gluten and lactose which he obviously is sensetive too. Peace brother


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Most people don't realize this, but it IS possible to eat gluten-free food without telling everyone about it


I didn't realise this. Would you please tell us more about it? :whistling:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cats drink milk in 'adulthood', straight off the saucer, and I don't see how you can say its not natural to drink milk if your not a baby but think its perfectly natural to jack up on gear...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

faultline said:


> Cats drink milk in 'adulthood', straight off the saucer, and I don't see how you can say its not natural to drink milk if your not a baby but think its perfectly natural to jack up on gear...


Checkmate.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Brawn said:


> OP I'm afraid you have fallen in to the trap of believing the latest crap that the 'food gurus' come out with. Don't worry, you and millions of women (So sorry but it is true that most women will believe any rubbish if it mean they don't have to work out).
> 
> It happens all the time. I don't know your age but do you know there was a time when we were told eggs were bad for us? Eggs, cottage cheese and yogurt are very high in casein protein? Are you going to leave them out too?
> 
> ...


What? I said I was planning on avoiding wheat (gluten) and milk because I think they are related to my chronic rhinitis and possible attention problems. It's from the latest 'food gurus'? How about reading 'The harvard medical school guide to Healing your sinuses' by Ralph B. Metson M.D. in particular page 109. 'allergies to milk and wheat'.

This is stuff from people who study diet their whole lives, and not only that, but at the consistently ranked number 1 university in the whole world. Do some proper research, I don't care how much protein is in milk, it is not meant to be consumed by adults of any mammals.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Only because humans give it to them and just because they drink it does it mean it is good for them? Your argument is so weak maybe you should take up a degree, you get much better debating skills and learn to quote credible sources ^^^^, than what you will develop on an internet forum 'ma cat drinks milks therefore it is natural lolz'.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Cats drink milk in 'adulthood', straight off the saucer, and I don't see how you can say its not natural to drink milk if your not a baby but think its perfectly natural to jack up on gear...


^^^^^


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chickpeas

splitpeas

mussels

canned crab

bananas

and just for your pleasure some of these :-


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

And where di I say it is natural to take gear? I said I was taking it did I say it was natural to do so? No, but fortunately for me a cycle is not a consistent part of my lifestyle like milk is for most people


----------

